# That Noble Goat is good shtuff!



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow! So impressed! I have always used a local mix feed, but it is a textured feed and contains a LOT of fine stuff that my goats didn't care for. My one picky doe just stopped eating it, except enough to keep her alive, so obviously her prodcution dropped. Tried mixing my own grain once before and didn't care for the results of that, bought a bag of feed at another feed store and it was so sticky it litterally rolled out of the bag in big clumps. Yuck. Finally found someone who would order the Noble Goat for me, so I decided to give it a try.

My goats have never looked so good! And the production has skyrocketed! 

Good stuff, highly recommend it!


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

This was just recommended to me. I am having a hard time finding it, though! A store about an hour away is willing to order it for me, but it will be a two week delay in getting it. I hope the results for me are as great as yours!


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

If I were you, I'd just keep calling local feed stores that carry Purina. That's what I had to do. I ended up finding a guy about 1/2 hour away to order it for me. I had wanted the 18% but it's only available regionally and he couldn't get it, so I went with the 16% instead. I hope you can find it, I am so pleased with it!


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

I just ordered my first bag of 16%, can't wait to get it here and try.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I really like it and add it to my grain mix.....whole grains make up the biggest part of my mix though.

Accidently brought home the medicated version (what TSC sells) and fed it for 2 weeks before I realuzed my mistake.....Both bags look identical though... only difference is the feed tag....You'd think they would write "Medicated" in big letters on the bag!


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

LoneStrChic23 said:


> Both bags look identical though... only difference is the feed tag....You'd think they would write "Medicated" in big letters on the bag!


I know!!! I have just been feeding the local mix to everyone, but thought since I like the Dairy Parlor so well, I might try the medicated mix for my growing kids. I was surprised when I got the dairy parlor that the bag looked the same as the medicated stuff I had seen at TSC. I had to check the tag to make sure they didn't order me the wrong stuff! Does the feed itself look the same too? I'll have to get a strip of bright orange duct tape for the medicated bag or something, I guess.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

The color is slightly different between the two, but the biggest difference is the smell.

The Dairy Parlor smells slightly sweet, where as the medicated smells....Well, medicated 

If you smell both of them side by side you can definately tell the difference.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

How much does this cost? In our experiences, Purina has always been very pricey...


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I pay $10.99 a bag here, and since I mix it with whole oats and BOSS it last me a while. I think I can get a discount if I order 25 bags, but no way could I use it all up!


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

LoneStrChic23 said:


> I pay $10.99 a bag here, and since I mix it with whole oats and BOSS it last me a while. I think I can get a discount if I order 25 bags, but no way could I use it all up!


:shocked: Ouch, that is WAY out our price range! Is that 50# bag? Per hundredweight = $22. We use about 20 bags per month.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep, I pay $11.50 per 50-lb bag. But, I only have three milkers, and two of those are only once a day milkers, so we don't use much.

If you buy Purina straight from a mill, you can get it cheaper. My uncle raises club lambs and he buys our/his show feed that way. Saves about $3 per bag.


----------



## RedSonja (May 16, 2010)

I'm waiting on the little feed store down the road from me to get a couple of bags of it in for me. Gonna be 2 or 3 weeks though. I feed COB on the stand and free choice alfalfa pellets and timothy hay now, want to see if adding the Dairy Parlor into the COB will up production some.

-Sonja


----------



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

I paid about 13.50 for my Noble Goat feed. So how do you tell if it's medicated? and whats the difference?


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

It will say medicated on the feed tag. The medicated stuff has something in it to prevent coccidiosis. Good for growing kids, but you don't want it in your milker's ration if you're going to be drinking the milk.


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

I found a closer feed store that will order it for me! Now I just have to wait for it to get here...


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

it changed my entire goat world. really, it did. a few years ago i followed the advice on another board, to only feed whole grains, being told there that bagged feeds are filled with 'by products' that are just trash. ok, that sounded good, so i fed oats, corn, boss. my girls slowly went down hill (had some well bred does too) they went from high strung to deadbeats, then to just dead. had 4 nice does, and lost 3. kids were slow to get up, long horrible labors. how could this be?? i was devastated. they'd stopped eating much of anything, laid around and groaned. i was too inexperienced to know this is soooo wrong. 

then a kind soul called me from far away, after seeing my trainwreck. told me of many others, much more experienced than me, who followed the same advice on feeding, and had the same results. they all went back to feeding their 'evil bagged feeds', and went back to vigorous kids, easy labors, and best yet, living does!! 

my oldest doe, then 8, produced another 2/3 of a gallon per day than the previous year! now this year, the first full kidding season after this mess, all my does kidded pretty quick, the kids were up sucking super fast, the does are coming up weekly in their milk, bright eyes, alert, happy. and eating with gusto! not one dead goat either, and several multiple births. 

i pay 11.50/bag for my noble goat, and had to really search to find someone to get it for me. last year it was almost 2bucks less tho. i have been feeding it about a year and a half. the place i get it in is the best feed store i've ever dealt with and now a few others who've gotten into goats in this past year ask me about feed, and i tell this story. i feel horrible my sweet does had to die for me to learn, so i try to help others.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

I have also started using the Purina goat feed. I think $12.99 for 50 lbs. I have only one milker, but she was SO thin, a Saanen. I give her a big coffee can full on the milk stand, and a handful of Calf Manna. After milking, she gets her "candy", 2 chewable Vitamin C tabs. In her stall, she has hay and alfalfa pellets, all she wants, loose minerals. She also gets BOSS as a treat. I only milk once a day, in the evening, and only take 2 quarts. She would give more I think, but that's already more than we need and I REALLY wanted to see her fatten up some. Finally she is looking good, milking good. So, she will stay on the Purina.


----------



## Ranger (Aug 6, 2010)

I have my boys on Noble Goat, and the girls on Purina Goat Chow. Everyone seems to be doing great so far. I wonder if giving the girls some of the Noble Goat is a good idea?


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

Not if you are milking them, I was told. The Noble Goat is medicated. The Goat chow isn't.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

There are two varieties of Noble Goat.....the bags look IDENTICAL, but on thr feed tags one says "Decoquinate 0.015% & says Purina Noble Goat Grower.

The other one, non medicated version says "Noble Goat Dairy Parlor 16% For Lactating Goats"

Since the bags are 100% identical, you must read the white feed tag attached to the bottom of the bag.

TSC carries Noble Goat, but ONLY the medicated version and mine will not order the unmedicated version. 

I have to order it in from another feed store, and since it's a VERY small portion of my feed mix now, 1 bag last me a while as I'm mixing one bag of Dairy Parlor to two bags of oats, and the BOSS added in.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Actually there are 9 different Purina Nobel Goat products! I use Purina Nobel Goat Dairy Parlor 16 for my milking does and Noble Goat Pre-Con Starter Grower 18 for kids. I love it and so do my goats!!!


----------

